# Is this for real?



## birdistheword (Apr 13, 2012)

I guess they will let anyone teach these days...

Ski With The Pros (the real way) - YouTube


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Just guessing, I would say no. It's not "for real". Only thing that tipped me off though was his name, nobody really has a name that cool.


----------

